# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Cake διαίτης!

## mitsman

Θα ήθελα απόψεις για ένα κείκ στυλ αυγόψωμου, που να μην ειναι ομως παχυντικο, θα προτιμούσα να μην εχει καθολου αυγο μέσα!

Ο σκοπος αυτου του κεικ θα ειναι να μπορουμε να το προσφερουμε ΟΛΟ τον χρονο χωρις προβληματα λιπους στα πουλια ετσι ωστε να τους περναμε συστατικα που εμεις θελουμε!

Για παραδειγμα: Βοτανα, χρωστικες, πολυβιταμινες και άλλα πραγματα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Νομιζω ενα cake σαν το γλυκο που τρωμε εμεις, με συστατικα επιτρεπτα για τα πτηνα (π.χ. αντι για ζαχαρη, στεβια) και με προσθηκη των συστατικων που θελουμε ειναι οκ.

----------


## mitsman

Η απλα αλευρα, νερο, και ασπραδια αυγών.... περιμενω διατροφολογους επιδοξους σεφ και καθε λογης μελος να πει την αποψη του!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το αυγο τι το θες? Τα cake διαιτης δεν εχουν αυγο!

----------


## mitsman

Μόνο ασπραδι..... καθαρη πηγη πρωτείνης χωρις πολυ λιπος!

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω τιποτα αυτην την στιγμη, αλλα την βρισκω πολυ ενδιαφερον!! την ιδεα σου Μητσαρα.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Διαιτα κανουμε ,αν δεν δινουμε περισσοτερο λιπος ,προσθετοντας ενα υλικο .Αν πχ το δημητριακο << βαση >> πχ η βρωμη ,εχει λιπος γυρω στο 7 % ,αν βαλουμε ασπραδι που ειναι μονο νερο και πρωτεινη ,ριχνουμε και δεν ανεβαζουμε τα λιπαρα .Παραλληλα κανουμε πιο πληρες το γευμα ,αφου εχουμε πια μεσα του και πληρη ζωικη πρωτεινη .Τι της λειπει; ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα .Αν το πουλι δεν τρωει τιποτα αλλο λιπαρο (ουτε λιπαρους σπορους ) για να τα παρει απο εκει ,τοτε *οταν δινουμε* την αυγοτροφη διαιτης ,βαζουμε ελαχιστο (οχι πανω απο 5 % στη συνολικη αυγοτροφη που δινουμε καθε μερα ) λινελαιο .Εναλλακτικα δεν βαζουμε ,αλλα δινουμε ελαχιστους σπορους ,εκει γυρω στο 5-10 % στο μιγμα ,που ειναι ομως  αποκλειστικα ή περιλλα ή λιναρι ή αναμιξης τους (ή κια αλλα αυτη ειναι ακριβη ) 

τα λιπαρα οξεα ειναι πληρως απαραιτητα και σε μια διαιτα !!!! το εχω εξηγησει σε αλλα θεματα ... μην το κουραζω .Αν ομως δινουμε εκεινη την εποχη γλυστριδα ,καθε μερα , τοτε δεν χρειαζομαστε καθολου λιπαρους σπορους ,αν οι αναγκες το απαιτουν ,να εχουμε τοσο αυστηρη διαιτα 


απο κει και περα ,εκει μεσα στο τριμμενο κεικ (μετα το ψησιμο !!! ) βαζουμε οτι βοτανα θελουμε ,ενω χρωστικες ή πολυβιταμινες ,αναμιγνυουμε ομοιομορφα ,αφου πρωτα τις διαλυσουμε σε λιγο νερο και μετα τις απορροφησει εξισου μικρη ποσοτητα κουσκους .Κατοπιν οταν φουσκωσει ,το ανακατευουμε με το αυγοψωμο και κατανεμεται ομοιομορφα στο τελικο παρεχομενο προιον 

οι ποσοτητες χρωστικων και πολυβιταμινων ,υπολογιζονται οχι με βαση το νερο που θα τις διαλυσουμε ,αλλα με βαση τα γραμμαρια της τελικης αυγοτροφης


τα αλευρα να ειναι γυρω στο 70 % του μιγματος - χυλου για ψησιμο και τα ασπραδια το 30 % .Αν απαιτειται νερο ,προσθετουμε .Αν ειναι περιοδος πτεροροιας ,παμε το μιγμα στο 50 %  - 50 %

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο που εδω στο μυαλο μου και για αυτο μου ηρθε, ειναι οτι καποιος που θελει για παραδειγμα να βαψει τα πουλια του και εχει κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα, πρεπει να δινει αυγοτροφη για 5 συνεχομενους μηνες!
Κατι τετοιο συμφωνα με τις δικες μου παρατηρησεις θα ηταν καταστροφικο απο πολλες αποψεις, συκωτι, λιπος, ορμόνες και αλλα ,θα ξεφύγουν!

Ετσι φτιαχνοντας ένα κεικ αμυλουχο πιστευω οτι τα προβληματα αυτα θα μειωθουν δραματικα!


Δηλαδη εσυ Δημητρη προτέινεις ενα κεικ του στυλ:

200 γραμμαρια αλεύρι βρωμης
150 αλέυρι σιτου σκληρο
150 αλεύρι καλαμποκιού ή πολέντα
2 πολτοποιημένα πορτοκάλια
150 γραμμάρια ασπράδια αυγών
2 κουταλιες της σουπας σόδα
και οσο νερο χρειαστεί για να γινει το τελικο μειγμα ετοιμο για ψησιμο????

----------


## jk21

Εξαρταται κατα αρχη την εποχη και το ειδος πουλιων που το δινουμε .Σε περιοδους που δεν θελουμε να βαφονται λευκα φτερα απο καποια χρωστικη ,η πολεντα μενει εκτος και αυξανουμε την βρωμη .

αν 500 γρ ειναι το συνολο των αλευρων  και αυτο σε ενα ποσοστο αλευρων -ασπραδιων ειναι το 70 %  (αρα το 10 % λιγο πανω απο τα  70 γρ      -> 7χ70=490 )

τα ασπραδια πρεπει να ειναι καπου 220 γρ (το 30 % )

το πορτοκαλι σε πουλια με λευκο παραγοντα ,δεν ξερω αν εχει τη δυναμη να επηρεασει το χρωματισμο στην ποσοτητα που μπαινει .Δεν νομιζω 

θα ηθελα την βρωμη ,σε περιοδους που υπαρχει και η πολεντα ,λιγο περισσοτερη και το σιταρι λιγο λιγοτερο 

οταν δεν υπαρχει η πολεντα ,το σιταρι οσο λες και στη θεση της πολεντας επιπλεον βρωμη 

σιγουρα για ακομα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα ,παρουσια βιτ Α ,d3 ,ασβεστιου και αμινοξεων και γαλα χωρις λακτοζη σε αρκετη σχετικα ποσοτητα  ή λιγο (γυρω στα 50 γρ ) 

κανονικο γαλα 

σε περιοδο αναπτυξης νεοσσων και πτεροροιας ,πολυ περισσοτερα ασπραδια ,κοντα στο μισο κιλο (αλλα τοτε σιγουρα λιγοτερο νερο και ισως εκτος ο χυμος των 

πορτοκαλιων και προσθηκη μονο του στραγγγισμενου πολτου

----------


## mitsman

Μητσο μην κολλάς στα αλευρα και για το τι καναρινια προκειται.... δεν το θελουμε για τα θρεπτικα του συστατικα, το θελουμε σαν περασμα καποιων συγκεκριμενων ουσιων.... αντι του νερου να τα περναμε μεσα απο το φαι.... αλλα ειναι σημαντικοτατο αυτο να μην παχαινει.... αυτο ειναι ολο το νοημα! και να μην μπερδευει τα πουλια και τα οδηγει στην αναπαραγωγη!

----------


## οδυσσέας

γιατι να φτιαξεις κεικ και να μην δωσεις τα βοτανα και οτι αλλο θες μεσα σε λαχανικα?

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν βοτανα σε αποξηραμενη μορφη (εκτος εποχης ) και υπαρχουν και βοτανα στη γλαστρα χλωρα ,που κοβουμε το κλαδακι και τα δινουμε 

τα παντα ολα που λεει και ο οδυσσεας του ποδοσφαιρου !

----------


## mitsman

γιατι τα λαχανικα τα αφαιρω σε 4 ωρες απο την ωρα που θα τα βαλω...
θελω κατι να το αλλαζω το απογευμα που θα γυρναω απο την δουλεια η κατι που ακομη και νυχτα να σχολασω να μην τρελαθω οτι θα μεινει στο κλουβι μεχρι την επομενη μερα!

----------

